# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Переход от файловой базы к SQL

## thecoder

Добрый день.
В бухгалтерии одной небольшой конторы на компе крутится 10 файловых баз. Второй бухгалтер подключается к ним же.
Все стало тормозить жестко, особенно у второго бухгалтера.
Есть мысль перевести все это дело на SQL, но никогда с ним (SQL + 1C) не имел дело.
Слышал, что в этом случае лучше использовать MSSQL, но лицензия на него не из дешевых. Как 1С работает с postgresSQL?
И второй шкурный вопрос. Компания готово вложиться в лицензии 1С сервер и тд. Но если увидит что от этого реально есть польза.
На данный момент у них ключ в виде токена usb.
Можно ли используя пропатченные версии 1С настроить систему?
MSSQL - патченный/ломанный бывает? :)
Кто поделится ссылкой на толковую инструкцию как все настроить с нуля новичку, буду очень признателен.

----------


## Online_Z

SQL на два юзера? нафейхуа?
какой размер базы и какие параметры компа, который сейчас в качестве сервера используется?

----------


## Online_Z

delet

----------


## thecoder

> SQL на два юзера? нафейхуа?
> какой размер базы и какие параметры компа, который сейчас в качестве сервера используется?


10 баз, размер каждой в среднем 4-4,5 гига
два юзера одновременно работаю в 4-5 базах, одних и тех же или разных.

Комп
AMD A6-3620 2,2Hz
памяти 10 гигов (свободно 8)

----------


## avm3110

> 10 баз, размер каждой в среднем 4-4,5 гига
> два юзера одновременно работаю в 4-5 базах, одних и тех же или разных.
> 
> Комп
> AMD A6-3620 2,2Hz
> памяти 10 гигов (свободно 8)


Вполне можно ставить MS SQL Express - он бесплатный и спокойно тянет базы до 10 Гб

Но для небольших баз клиент-сервер явно избыточен. Ваши тормоза описанные выше явно из-за настроек, а не из-за "файловости".

Тут много вопросов - и по сети, и где лежат временные файлы, и по дефрагментации.

----------


## Online_Z

> Комп
> AMD A6-3620 2,2Hz
> памяти 10 гигов (свободно 8)


какая ОС на этом "сервере"?

----------


## thecoder

Windows 7

----------


## thecoder

Что нужно проверить и настроить?
Компы подключены к сети через роутер.
Насчет дефрагментации не скажу, обычная винда 7 с настройками по умолчанию.

----------


## Online_Z

Десктопная винда не предназначена работать в качестве сервера, проблемы начинаются при подключении к ней второго юзера. Поставь для теста Windows Server, а лучше ещё и службу терминалов подними

----------


## Online_Z

Если диски на SSD поменять, мозгов добавить, то можно ещё и поработать

----------


## avm3110

> Десктопная винда не предназначена работать в качестве сервера, проблемы начинаются при подключении к ней второго юзера.


Не пугай начинающих :blush:
Нормально тянет Винда проф и 2-х и даже пять юзеров и в клиент-сервере и как файловая. Вот лишние Гб ОЗУ и ЭсЭсДэшки - будут явно в плюс

----------


## thecoder

> Не пугай начинающих :blush:
> Нормально тянет Винда проф и 2-х и даже пять юзеров и в клиент-сервере и как файловая. Вот лишние Гб ОЗУ и ЭсЭсДэшки - будут явно в плюс


Увеличение ОЗУ и SSD диски дадут прирост, но увеличивать постоянно не получится и через некоторое время тормоза начнутся снова.

----------


## avm3110

> Увеличение ОЗУ и SSD диски дадут прирост, но увеличивать постоянно не получится и через некоторое время тормоза начнутся снова.


Да ладно... Для пятерых юзеров 32 Гб ОЗУ на сервере 1С предприятия и SSD-эшки , решат текущие проблемы лет на 5 вперед. А затем уже и задачи наверняка будут иные и поэтому тогда и можно решать - нужен ли еще ап железа

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

если в офисе на небольшом расстоянии компы стоят, то как рекомендовали добавь оперативы и поставь ССД, и соедени их оптикой. Так же почисти логи по базам всем и на ССД не скупись.

----------


## jorik69

> если в офисе на небольшом расстоянии компы стоят, то как рекомендовали добавь оперативы и поставь ССД, и соедени их оптикой. Так же почисти логи по базам всем и на ССД не скупись.


подскажите малограммотному, как логи почистить? можно все убивать в каталоге юзера или выборочно? А вообще искал тему, как из файловой БД экспортировать на SQL сервер базу...

----------


## avm3110

> подскажите малограммотному, как логи почистить? можно все убивать в каталоге юзера или выборочно?


Чистишь под правами админа по всем локальным дискам по маске *.tmp и ~*.*




> А вообще искал тему, как из файловой БД экспортировать на SQL сервер базу...


Делаешь выгрузку из файловой dt-файла, а затем этот dt-шник загружаешь в SQL-ную базу... И все

----------


## jorik69

> Чистишь под правами админа по всем локальным дискам по маске *.tmp и ~*.*
> 
> Делаешь выгрузку из файловой dt-файла, а затем этот dt-шник загружаешь в SQL-ную базу... И все


1. где то видел что каталоги с "длинным именем" мона паубивать все...
2. это  в двух словах. а пом елочам вопросов больше. продолжил поиски по теме за пределами этого ресурса.
3. пока еще стал вопрос, но предвижу его: Обновление платформы файловой происходило путем установки новой поверх старой. При этом платформа ложилась в свой, новый каталог, а БД автоматом перекраивались под новую платформу после запуска. А как происходит обновление сервера? Тоже поверх и для этого никаких танцев не надо?

----------


## jorik69

На днях решил в ручную почистить кеш на сервере, так как сиклинер не всю "грязь" выскребает. И вот наткнулся на такое местечко: c:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\INet  Cache\ . Люди ходят по РДП и тормоза однако, после чистки этого каталога у каждого юзера руками, стало чуток быстрее. А то при открытии БД вообще беда была, по 5-10 минут. Конечно работает над заменой железа, но все таки.

----------

